# Bland taste when you've got a cold



## Gouwsie (4/7/16)

Hey guys

Started feeling a little sick this morning but nothing too serious. 
I went out to get some new juice and got white by Original Criminal Juice Co. I loved the juice in the shop.

Since then it's become a lot worse and I have a full blown cold. Now I'm vaping it and it tastes bland and has a weird artificial taste. My other juices taste pretty similar now too. 

Just checking that this is normal when you're sick?

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## ChrisFJS (4/7/16)

I am also sick as a dog with a viral flu and the only flavour I can sort of taste is coconut. The rest of my juices all taste bland and have no distinguishable tastes, they all just taste "vapey" if you know what I mean


----------



## Jono90 (5/7/16)

Your best bet for any flavor during flu is menthol type flavors. 
also try not use a nasal decongestant as they will make your sense of taste/smell even less.
use a saline nasal spray or make a half salt half bicarb of soda mixture in a cup of water and either snort it or spray it up your nose.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (5/7/16)

Yip, very normal.


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (5/7/16)

I am currently using this:
http://www.takealot.com/salex-saline-sinus-rinse-starter-kit/PLID32707263

Works a treat and clears out my sinus. I have used so many sprays it is not funny anymore. After a day or two they just stop working. Vaping menthol does help.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (5/7/16)

I recovered from the flu a week ago and my taste is only coming back now. It was a struggle as my favourite juices tasted like bland poop...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sabrefm1 (5/7/16)

yep had the same issues in the past, when sick cant taste anything.


----------



## Dane (5/7/16)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> I am currently using this:
> http://www.takealot.com/salex-saline-sinus-rinse-starter-kit/PLID32707263
> 
> Works a treat and clears out my sinus. I have used so many sprays it is not funny anymore. After a day or two they just stop working. Vaping menthol does help.


This simple cheap bottle and solution has changed my life! Although I have to use it almost daily I am happy to. Highly recommended.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

